# What processor in kernel config for Pentium-D?

## audiodef

I have a Pentium-D dual core. What processor type do I choose in the kernel config?

----------

## beandog

I just use Generic x86-64.

I haven't had any luck with 2.6.30 for the CPU frequency daemon, though .. doesn't seem like it works past 2.6.26 or so.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks!

----------

## szczerb

 *beandog wrote:*   

> I just use Generic x86-64.
> 
> I haven't had any luck with 2.6.30 for the CPU frequency daemon, though .. doesn't seem like it works past 2.6.26 or so.

 Why would you use it anyway? (that is a serious question)

----------

## krinn

 *kernel wrote:*   

> Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/older Xeon MPENTIUM4
> 
> Select this for Intel Pentium 4 chips.  This includes the
> 
> Pentium 4, Pentium D, P4-based Celeron and Xeon, and
> ...

 

----------

